# Is Bermuda hay OK and Best wormer?



## mrs.h (Feb 1, 2010)

I just realized I don't feed fescue its Bermuda hay. I called my feed store to confirm. And checked my receipt. Originally when I told them I was buying for a goat the told me fescue was good enough for goats. And I told them she is a spoiled pregnant goat! The alfalfa hay is $13.50 a bale they said. I told them she wasn't that spoiled . She wont eat the alfalfa pellets. I keep trying though.

I bought a birthing kit from Maggidans Minis, and one of her little hand milkers. I've read every thing I could find. I am not squeamish in the least. Although some of the kidding stories here have lifted my eyebrows a little.

What is the best wormer. I know that a lot of folks give the injectable wormers orally, but is it OK to inject them into the goats. Do you give them orally for a medical reason or just don't want to poke you goat with a needle? It is very damp and humid here in N. GA. When we aren't in a drought of course. We get snails a lot, if that affects anything to do with goat worms.

Thank you all,


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi, yes bermuda hay is fine, but she does need either alfalfa pellets or alfalfa hay in some form everyday. None of what you are feeding is giving her the calcium she needs to grow all the bone in the kid in utero, and fill her udder with milk. It would take her a month to get through a bale of alfalfa, maybe even longer. Mine love their alfalfa pellets, they are getting alfalfa hay also but still eat all their pellets. She is so used to sweet feed that she isn't really acting like a goat. Plus being alone, when she has her kids with her, even if it's boys think about wethering a few for her to have has companions until you get her or she has some doelings for you. Then you will see a huge difference in her eating, she will eat what is in front of her or someone else will 

Being in the south your problems are going to be similar to mine, HC blood sucking worms in the spring, summer and fall, and liverflukes. For me it's enough to use Ivermectin Plus once during pregnancy, worm with Cydectin the day they kid and then 10 days later again with a flukeicide (I use Valbazen because the milk withdrawal is only 4 milkings....then I use Cydectin the rest of the year. The biggy for your girl is that she isn't living on land that is saturated with 24 years of goats, and your doe only has the worms she came with. I would at least do the 1cc per 33 pounds of Ivermectin Plus, and yes you want to syringe it out of the bottle and give it orally (order it from jefferslivestock.com and get the generic 1% ivermectin with colursion (I slaughtered that spelling) and get yourself a weigh tape. Also your bar vac CD&T for her and the kids. With only 1 goat I would just go to the equine part of jeffers and see if they carry Quest, it's the same thing as Cydectin just in a small tube, better for the size of your herd, no idea if they carry it but you can certainly get it local at a feed store or TSC. Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

They work better orally, most of the time. Most of us are poking our goats with needles for other stuff, so it's definitely not "needle-phobia." 

Different kinds of alfalfa pellets taste different. My goats have actual preferences. They like the Standlee ones the best. Smell good, not much dust at all, look a nice bright green color. I have used others that are very dusty. (I was beginning to worry about "green lung.") And they'd rather have grain than the pellets, so maybe try feeding the pellets when she's hungry BEFORE you give her the grain? Oh, and make sure that you have pellets and not cubes, which are waaay to huge. That is, if you don't decide to get some alfalfa hay instead.

And as far as the hay goes, lots of people find that since so many folks out there have preconceived ideas about goats and what they'll eat, it's better to ask for horse quality hay.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yes I use burmuda all the time free choice but then ea goat gets at least 3 lb of alfalfa pellets per day per goat. So as Vicki said if you can't get her to eat the pellets then get you a bale of good alfalfa hay and dish her out a leaf morning and night.


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

i tell my hay guy i want 'dairy hay'. i find when using the best feed (be it dog food or hay) buying the best is cheapest in the long run--less health issues, and they eat less cuz what they do it 'counts'.


----------

